# Maximum fire risk



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Fourteen councils across the country, in districts from Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra and Castelo Branco to Santarém and Faro, faced maximum risk of fires this Tuesday, according to the Portuguese Institute for the Sea and Atmosphere (IPMA), the entity responsible for meteorological and fire forecasts.


On Monday, civil defence authorities recorded 97 fires, which were combatted by 2,300 personnel using 511 vehicles.

http://www.theportugalnews.com/news/maximum-fire-risk-for-14-councils/28950


*please think of our bombeiros * A VOLUNTEER FORCE


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A MAP WITH THE HIGH RISK AREAS... this map is updated daily and cover two days ahead

IPMA - fwi


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Obriga bombeiros


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*8,000 bombeiros deployed as fires rage*

Firefighting aircraft have arrived in Portugal to help tackle scores of forest fires raging across the country.

The four aircraft - two from Spain and two from France - are being funded by the EU.

In another glimmer of hope, Portuguese officials said two major fires had been extinguished on Tuesday.

But nearly 8,000 firefighters remain deployed at more than 280 fires amid a forecast of continuing hot temperatures and strong winds.

With forecast of another period of at least four days of extremely dry and hot weather and high winds it is going to be a real struggle for what is essentially a volunteer force.

BRAVE PEOPLE. 


*The website to check for high risk ares in in the second post on this thread *


----------

